# selling my car and cash advice



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone im due to sell my car on Friday to a buyer from ebay he has a feedback score of 21 all positive and has agreed to pay £3200 for the vectra. The question i have is as this is the first car ive ever sold is the person is coming with cash is it ok to accept that sort of money in cash im just afraid it will be fake and he drives off with my car and im left with nothing any help would be grateful thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Get a note tester pen if it was me I once got £8k cash he came with me to bank then we went to put it in another bank was asked lots of questions


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd try and go to the bank with him to pay it in.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Check it and check it again , Get someone to check it with you , Don't worry it'll be fine


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Get him to go to your bank and transfer the cash there and then. That way you both get a receipt and you know the money is ok as the bank accepted it. Or ask if he can withdraw the money from the bank infront of you, he has nothing to hide he will be happy to do so. 

It's easy to get 21 positive feedback in a short space of time, but he will probably be ok but it's always good to stay on the side of caution.

I did this when I purchased my latest car, went to bank with lady and withdrew the 12k in front of her.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I've sold two for and bought one with folding money. Check it thoroughly and don't spend it before you get to the bank.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

When he comes to pick the car up take him out for a little spin and then stop at the bank to pay the money in,that's what I did when I sold my car.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

JenJen said:


> Get him to go to your bank and transfer the cash there and then. That way you both get a receipt and you know the money is ok as the bank accepted it. Or ask if he can withdraw the money from the bank infront of you, he has nothing to hide he will be happy to do so.
> 
> It's easy to get 21 positive feedback in a short space of time, but he will probably be ok but it's always good to stay on the side of caution.
> 
> I did this when I purchased my latest car, went to bank with lady and withdrew the 12k in front of her.


+1 for this. As long as you mention it before the buyer will be fine. It saves them carrying large amounts of cash and you get to see it come from the bank and can pay it straight in while your there.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, when I sold my Golf a few months ago, the test drive was to the bank, by that time she knew she was happy and did the transfer.


----------

